# Do you buy from eBay? What is your overall opinion of the site?



## [email protected]m (Jan 30, 2012)

Are there bargains to be found? Are there any 'cutting-edge' model developers and manufacturers displaying their wares?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I buy from eBay, but I doubt there's a lot of "cutting edge" stuff there.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ebay is my "backyard junkyard" ... I cruise for rusted relics all the time. Pass on many, but do find cheap goodies on occassion. Some t.l.c. can go a long way.

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Bargains? Yes, but know what you're willing to pay, don't forget shipping and never,ever get into a bidding war.
Check prices with a on-line hobby shop or even the web site of the manufacturer. You'll sometimes be surprised.
I also deal only with volume sellers, many are hobby shops, with at least a 99% rating. 
I set up a separate savings account at my credit union that I access using a VISA debit PayPal account. I transfer funds as needed just before I pay for my purchase. If I get hacked the most they'll ever get is 5 bucks that I keep there to keep the account open. My mad money!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

yes there are deals. on the other hand sometime I see bids that are way way to high. I buy and sell on e bay. I look for stuff local so that I can save on shipping. sometimes when I talk to a local sell I end up buying stuff that was not even for sell.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I get alot of stuff from evilBay. BUt as others have said, know your price and know what the item is worth before you bid. There have been a few times I've gone way over my limit for something I feel is worth having, but that's incredibly rare. ANd watch out for shipping costs. Some folks inflate the shipping to compensate for a low auction price. That $0.99 item could still cost you $10.00!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have gotten some stuff on eBay cheap the only thing is long distance you cannot inspect the item.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the "Cutting Edge" I was thinking of. I ordered a smaller one just to see what they look like for $17+

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-SCALE-CU...me=WDVW&rd=1&ih=021&category=484&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebay is like any other experience, it has its pros and cons. You can find some great deals on there and you can also get ripped off if you aren't careful. 95% of my engines and rolling stock come from ebay. Like the others have stated try to avoid bidding wars cause that can get expensive real quick. Best advice i could give about ebay 1. research the item to see the average selling price 2. check the sellers feedback, if they have alot of negative feedback i would search elsewhere 3. how much is shipping 4. read the item description and look at the pictures carefully.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Agree with some others here. Know your prices, what its worth and who you are buying from. I use Ebay for mostly seeking out of production items that are difficult to find.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

I use Ebay only when I'm buying Postwar Lionel. There are many deals to be made on the site. You just need to know the selles's reputation and know what you want.

- Jason


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As noted, ALWAYS do a web search on the thing you're interested, especially current offerings. I see stuff like used Fastrack switches going for more then the new prices on many popular on-line retailers. When I check stock, they have plenty of stock, so there's no explaining why someone would buy a used item without a warranty for more than the same new item with a warranty! 

I also frequently see the same item with widely varying prices, like my new Legacy U28C that I got. I saw a spread of almost $100 on the exact same engine, all new in the box.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the "Cutting Edge" I was thinking of. I ordered a smaller one just to see what they look like for $17+
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-SCALE-CU...me=WDVW&rd=1&ih=021&category=484&cmd=ViewItem


DUDE! those things look amazing. They actually look like an abandoned train or car. Think of making a post apocalypse scene with a shiny new engine rolling through it. It would make a really neat photo shoot.

As for eBay that is my main shopping place for trains and there is always an insane deal to be had on any item you could want if you are willing to wait, not get in bidding wars, and also snipe at the last second.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I will post pictures as soon as it gets here. I am curious about many things. The good news is, he has a 100% rating with thousands of reviews.


----------



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

We have sold on eBay years and it is like any other business transaction. Know who you are dealing with. As a seller EBay is a hassle and we prefer to sell on our site.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I think the biggest issue with eBay selling is the price they extract from your hide to sell there.  I don't find it a hassle at all.


----------



## Ironhorsetrains (Mar 8, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I think the biggest issue with eBay selling is the price they extract from your hide to sell there.  I don't find it a hassle at all.



The hassle from the seller perspective is that they constantly change the ground rules, like item rankings, feedback etc. 

It serves its purpose but serious ecommerce of model railroading items takes place on individual sites in my opinion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I did notice they changed policies effective in June I believe. I'm sure this is trying to maximize their profits.  Where are the individual sites with the selection of stuff like eBay? I want to go there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

How many times do you think this set has sold since 1985? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120880717064?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

I plan to end its journey by bashing it. There has been a local initiative for high-speed rail for 30 years. I will build it myself...


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to buy on eBay all the time, but now that I found wholesaletrains.com, (about a year ago), I am purchasing about 90% from them instead, much better prices than eBay as a whole and so far I haven't had any problems at all. 

I got a little tired of building structure kits, so for awhile I took a break and bid/purchased already built from eBay, but digital pictures many times make it look much better than it is. And the prices weren't a deal.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How many times do you think this set has sold since 1985?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120880717064?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> I plan to end its journey by bashing it. There has been a local initiative for high-speed rail for 30 years. I will build it myself...


 
Four .


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the "Cutting Edge" I was thinking of. I ordered a smaller one just to see what they look like for $17+
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-SCALE-CU...me=WDVW&rd=1&ih=021&category=484&cmd=ViewItem


I saw those as well, looks like it could be cool


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have seen some deals on wholesaletrains...but...sometimes they are high:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mdp/mdp585.htm
http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200301822


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I check with www.modeltrainstuff.com as well, they have very good prices for some items.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's one of those Alamar Concepts relics. It is beautiful, a work of art and a WHOLE BUNCH of train for $17 (shipping paid).


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

That looks so cool. Saw another one he did of a GP38 in a similar state. Once I get my set up rocking might just have to add one.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

EBay is great - Watch that shipping prices are reasonable and if you find you like something put in a good bid and don't get "auction fever" - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve441 said:


> EBay is great - Watch that shipping prices are reasonable and if you find you like something put in a good bid and don't get "auction fever" - Cheers - Steve


I agree, but I think e bay is getting too greedy.

I have hundreds of transactions through e bay and the only problem I had was with TRAINCITY.

That is where I got my 313 Bascule bridge. I was happy with the purchase but it took them almost a month to get it to me! They would not reply to e mails either!
I left them positive feedback but said it just like this, (Took FOREVER to ship/ but all is well thanks.)
Since I left that they banned me from their auctions. I sent them e mails asking why but got no reply!:thumbsdown:
They do have a lot of nice stuff to bid on but I am banned.
I then left this as follow up feedback, (I left this so they blocked me from further bidding/SCREW THEM Don't need them!)
They might have had a lot more business from me but not now. 

I hope they see this, SCREW TRAINCITY.:stroke:

Today there are a lot who think their items are made of GOLD! If you see something you like don't get caught up in the bidding like mentioned. There will be more.
This thing went for over $200 bucks!
I got mine after looking over 6 months for $71 it is in like new shape.:thumbsup:
I have seen these go anywhere from $75 to over $800 bucks.


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

I buy on ebay and have picked some good stuff,i always bid my top price at the start and dont bid after, if i get beat all well and good there is always another one coming.I also look at what goodies people have and bid on a couple of items to combine postage to Australia.Saves me heeps.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, I watch a lot of stuff and manually snipe it at the last second.
I got it down so when I hit that bid button there are at the most 3 seconds for someone to outbid me. Most of the times I time it to the last second.

I would rather do it myself.:thumbsup:

And if someone had a higher bid and won, so be it.
99% of the time another will show up on the market, sometimes at a better price and in better shape.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wetspac & Big Ed - That's the way to do it alright - I usually go to "Auctions Only" tab. Cheers - Steve - Link below is a Rare item ending soon - EBay is pretty well the only place to get this at auction (price is high I know but still reasonable for this item now) - Steve

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-MINT-KA...924477?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c2510873d


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve441 said:


> Wetspac & Big Ed - That's the way to do it alright - I usually go to "Auctions Only" tab. Cheers - Steve - Link below is a Rare item ending soon - EBay is pretty well the only place to get this at auction (price is high I know but still reasonable for this item now) - Steve
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-MINT-KATO-N-Scale-CANADA-VIA-Rail-Green-Box-Set-Complete-/120880924477?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c2510873d


Not really a bad price considering it is rare?
Plus it is Kato and has 10 passenger cars with it.

To steep for me.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Too steep for me too Ed - I have other NScale priorities - A nice used set might be nice in the future however - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I pulled the trigger and now I wait for delivery. Bought a 6466w tender and 2x 6460 crane cars. Tender shell has a craptastic paint job done. We'll see soon.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I've bought a lot of RR stuff on there over the winter, and have found a couple of wholesalers that offer some good deals, listings that are fixed price, as well as auctions.
There are some deals to be had, but a lot of crap too. Be very careful what you get yourself into on eBay.

-J.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Buy trains on eBay in the summer, sell in the winter.  There's way more interest in the stuff in the winter!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Shameless capitalism...I added international shipping options to all my eBay listings.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180867351790?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I have had eBay for just under 2 months and I'm done a seller lied to me and then blocked my bidding on the item after I modified the bid.

As a warning do not buy from seller:unclejohnny1968. He is a lying coniving person who does not deserve to be ripping the community off for his own profit. If you ever buy something from him leave a negative review as possible.

I got chewed out on the questions board for saying I canceled when I figured out he was laying bcause I had other technical issues with the site where I had to adjust my bid and cancel 9, yes 9, due to incorrect eBay mobile for the iPhone dollar amounts.

eBay used to be great but now it is just full of rip offs and insane fees. After I sell off all of this n scale crap I'm done unless I find a good deal on another D51!

Used to love the site now it is a joke and if you are an honest good person no one believes you. And remember don't buy from unclejohnny1968 (is there a location to warn fellow modelers? (especially nscalers).


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

If you had to cancel a bid 9 times I can see where he might block your bidding. I goofed once, I bought 11 cars not just 1. The seller and eBay accepted my apology with no problem. I left positive feedback and have since bought from them again.

If you had problems with the site using a iPhone and mobile app, that's not his problem. It's yours' sorry to say.

Doing your homework will expose ripoffs you can avoid. The fees are another matter. I do avoid those with excessive shipping. I'm not a seller so I can't comment except I have heard sellers complain about them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eBay charges their _Final Value Fee_ on shipping as well as the item price. I try to break even on shipping, so I add a 15% estimated handling fee to the calculated price. Say shipping would average $10 for an item, I put a handling fee of $1.50 on the shipping. Sometimes I lose 50 cents, sometimes I make 50 cents. It pretty much ends up even.

If I see shipping that is way out of line for an item, I don't bid on it either. And, since I've shipped hundreds of things, I know about what shipping should be.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I never bought much from Ebay with a limited budget and buy even less often as time goes on.But I still look regularly for items of interest,wich most time I can't buy anyway because the seller doesn't want to sell to me...ships US only.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried to ship one thing to Canada, it was a PITA, had to make a trip to the PO just for that package. That's a lot of expense to add to sales, it's not that close. Shipments in the US just go out via the carrier, they pick them up.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well the retraction were my first 9 or so bids because I was like what the &$#% I didn't belied that amount on the item, turns out the mobile app confirmation screen auto picks up your finger if it isn't lifted instantly even if the amount was incorrect. I fianlly caught on vut my stats got screwed. Every transaction has gone great though an everyone is pleased. I follow up and ask questions as needed. But the technical support doesn't understand this so I have to just deal with the stats. But the seller is a lier and doesn't answer questions straight forward being really dodgy. Regardless of my statistics you can't treat someone like dirt for confronting you about an issue with your listing.

Ya I do free shipping usualy but include the cost if shipping in the item cost. I wish thing from Japan shipped cheaper lol. $40 on $80 in item but it got here in 4 days lol.

I'm just going to go back to private listings and Craigslist or just not sell stuff keep it all lol.

Also if the Canadians want something on eBay let me know I'll pick it up and ship it to you. I will cover the shipping cost so long as you pay me for the item lol. I like to help the fellows north of the border out. It's only $8 to ship a medium sized box all the way to BC!


----------



## Skyeagle (Nov 15, 2021)

If you are looking for some older, out of production model trains you will eventually find them on eBay. Buying from fellow hobbyists is the best. Buying from mass inventory Sellers is a risk because they usually falsify the description and you get the item in a condition not as listed.

As far as, Seller’s prices go, if an item is in excellent condition and a little less than buying a new retail item then buy it because it may not come around again.

The reason why sales of new model trains on eBay has dropped significantly is because eBay charges high fees and state sales taxes on all items new or used.

You can find model train shops in other states that are small or large that will not charge you state sales taxes if shipped out of state. That’s a 7% to 11% savings, so it stupid to buy new train models on eBay.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

My eBay purchases are hit and miss. I picked up some locomotives, and found blemishes upon closer inspection. I took it with a grain of salt, I should have looked closer at the photos of the items. It wasn’t a big deal, as I was buying for parts anyway. That being said, I’ve picked up some decent deals. Selling is ok, but the fees are getting high…cheers


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So this thread was about 9-1/2 years old before it was resurrected. Do we really need to rehash this?

A rookie mistake by Skyeagle -- check the date on a thread before you post (there is a little warning box if you try to post on one more than 6 months old).


----------

